# Fry pics



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

they are a bit blurry but you can still see the convict fry, im still tryin to get a good one!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

sweet!, looks like u just need to backup a tad, and use macro(flower button) if u got it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha well if you back up some, you cant see them! and no i got kodak easyshare, it sucks.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm really? all those pics u seen of mine were taken with a kodak easyshare lol

What model is it? i can pull of schimatics of it...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cx6330 i think. im not too uh camera oriented haha


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ah lol. 
Well here's a picture of your camera from top:









You want that flower looking button to be in position, then using zoom to focus, hold the button half way so it will focus before taking the shot, u dont have to be right up on the tank like a foot away or something lol. And practice that way....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah the woman just told me the same thing! she usually takes the pics lol. i told you, im not camera oriented :lol: thanks mp


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> haha yeah the woman just told me the same thing! she usually takes the pics lol. i told you, im not camera oriented :lol: thanks mp


I see your catching on. The woman is always right. Even if the man gets the last word. 
.
.
.
.
although the last word is usually ... YES DEAR..


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Those latest pictures I took were with my friends easyshare.. I think 3.1MP. Just have to mess around with settings and make sure you have plenty of lighting.

Nice fry, good luck with them. 

I'm going to get some Hondoran red points from the LFS eventually and set them up in a planted tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks so far theyve taken over 3/4 of the tank at times! the fry munch on the algae on that there rock.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha yeah your right fish doc. its ok though, i dont mind


----------

